# Question about airbag connectors



## Anonimikus (Nov 25, 2021)

The previous owner, after the accident, removed (cut off) the connectors and connected tricks (resistors) instead of the airbags, blocking and belt pretensioner.
I want to restore, but I do not know what connectors are needed.
And another question: after connecting new pillows, belts, do you need to carry out any adjustments or reset, or is it enough to turn off the snag and connect the pillow?
Contacting your dealer is not an option. We have a lot of problems with this and often turn to a private master cheaper, better and faster.
Specifically interested in connectors:

blocking the seat belt;
seat belt pretensioner;
driver's knee airbag;
passenger knee airbag;

Chevrolet Cruze, 2017


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Anonimikus said:


> The previous owner, after the accident, removed (cut off) the connectors and connected tricks (resistors) instead of the airbags, blocking and belt pretensioner.
> I want to restore, but I do not know what connectors are needed.
> And another question: after connecting new pillows, belts, do you need to carry out any adjustments or reset, or is it enough to turn off the snag and connect the pillow?
> Contacting your dealer is not an option. We have a lot of problems with this and often turn to a private master cheaper, better and faster.
> ...


There are a few pictures of the seatbelt pretensioner connectors here: Blasirl’s Build:
Here are some steering wheel connector pictures if you need them: How-To: Disassemble a steering wheel to rehab it.

You should not need to do anything after reconnecting a good airbag.


----------



## Anonimikus (Nov 25, 2021)

I have a suspicion that the G1 and G2 have differences, since, for example, the belt pretensioner has a connector similar to that of a belt blocker, as in the steering wheel, until I saw it (I'll make it out when it gets warmer, it's still cold here).
looked at aliexpress, there are many very similar connectors that differ in keys, for example








on the belt lock is used (probably very similar) the fifth from the left

On the pretensioner, the socket looks like, but I'm afraid I'll make a mistake with the key
It is difficult to see here, the socket is located near the fastening bolt


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Anonimikus said:


> I have a suspicion that the G1 and G2 have differences, since, for example, the belt pretensioner has a connector similar to that of a belt blocker, as in the steering wheel, until I saw it (I'll make it out when it gets warmer, it's still cold here).
> looked at aliexpress, there are many very similar connectors that differ in keys, for example
> View attachment 295371
> 
> ...


I did not see that you posted in a Gen II section. You should state what vehicle you have, trim level etc. for clarity though. Are any of the air bags still intact? If so take a high resolution picture of it similar to the AliExpress picture above.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

2018 Cruze airbag connectors - Google Search
















Chevy Cruze Air Bag Parts | Sensors, Switches — CARiD.com


Restore your Chevy Cruze air bag system to proper operation with premium air bag components we offer at CARiD such as air bag module connectors and clocksprings.




www.carid.com










Air Bag Components for 2017 Chevrolet Cruze | GM Parts Center







www.gmpartscenter.net


----------



## Anonimikus (Nov 25, 2021)

I have a suspicion that the G1 and G2 have differences, since, for example, the belt pretensioner has a connector similar to that of a belt blocker, as in the steering wheel, until I saw it (I'll make it out when it gets warmer, it's still cold here).
looked at aliexpress, there are many very similar connectors that differ in keys, for example
View attachment 295371

on the belt lock is used (probably very similar) the fifth from the left

On the pretensioner, the socket looks like, but I'm afraid I'll make a mistake with the key
It is difficult to see here, the socket is located near the fastening bolt
View attachment 295373


----------

